
Bret Easton Ellis, the Art of Fiction No. 216 - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6127/the-art-of-fiction-no-216-bret-easton-ellis
======
Tycho
I used to have a book of Paris Review interviews from the 60s or earlier.
Hemingway, Faulkner, TS Elliot, Graeme Green... Really great stuff.

~~~
icewater0
I just subscribed to the feed

------
neonscribe
(2012)

------
icewater0
Good interview

